# KR Models new Shay coming Fall 2022



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

So if you got your June Model Railroader mag , page 7 , there it is!!! Class B 50ton 2 truck Shay, HO scale. I did submit an email of interest..
What I'm wondering is, anyone have experience with this manufacture?


----------



## SirBen (Jul 7, 2021)

CF-DRG said:


> So if you got your June Model Railroader mag , page 7 , there it is!!! Class B 50ton 2 truck Shay, HO scale. I did submit an email of interest..
> What I'm wondering is, anyone have experience with this manufacture?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Was there supposed to be a point to that quote?


----------



## KR Models Ltd (Oct 30, 2021)

You can email us directly if you have any questions about our Shay model.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Certainly seems intriguing. I'd also like to see some British rail in HO ... This is for the mainly US or non UK. But I guess the market has never really by there for it.


----------



## KR Models Ltd (Oct 30, 2021)

Severn said:


> Certainly seems intriguing. I'd also like to see some British rail in HO ... This is for the mainly US or non UK. But I guess the market has never really by there for it.


To make both scales in the same model would not make commercial sense. If you ran OO gauge or just HO then you wouldn't see the difference. Run them side by side then yes you would.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I wouldn't be totally against mixing them. I have a very practical railroad. But the real answer is -- there's just not a big enough market for ho UK items to justify the production of them.


----------



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

I have ordered the Shay and paid for it.. KR, are the trucks driven by the scale drive shafts ( like United models ) or are the trucks powered by driveshafts hidden underneath like Roundhouse models..Also would your next model be maybe a " Climax"...????


----------

